# Siren 2 Reviews



## Silver (9/11/17)

*Digiflavor Siren 2 RTA*

I decided to keep my 22mm 2ml version I got from Sir Vape and if I like it I will consider getting the 4.5ml version too.

I love my MTL vaping and still haven't found a good MTL RTA. My benchmark is my Reo/RM2 which is fabulous. The Kayfun V3 Mini came close but it gurgled a bit when the airflow was tight. That drove me nuts.

@Amir and @Rafique like it. So I decided to go for it.

So, I opened the box and rinsed it

Usual parts and bits and pieces.







Here is a close up of the deck. Allen key grubs.






Looks decent. I got the gunmetal grey colour. Drip tip seems comfy. This is a single coil atty. Unusual that the deck is higher in the tank. Maybe to be closer to the mouth for better flavour. We will find out.






Damn, when I rinsed it I took out the base o ring. Now I can't find it. Must be somewhere. Will go look and then report back...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Found the o ring! 

Was not easy to see on the roller towel. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Am going to use one of their supplied coils. Looks like 28g or 26g and about 3mm ID.

Will use CB2 wick. 

Am just not sure what juice to try first. Either will be my Blackbird blend (but that's so precious and I can't afford leaking). Or maybe Havana Nightz which I also know well. 

Will see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)

Cant wait to hear your experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Correction. These are not Allen key grubs. They are slotted.

Needs a small screw driver. Those little three way things they supply are not easy to keep winding when installed on the device because they get in the way. Just use a normal screwdriver

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Am going to use one of their supplied coils. Looks like 28g or 26g and about 3mm ID.
> 
> Will use CB2 wick.
> 
> ...


Definitely go with the Havana just to be safe @Silver !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Coil is in. Measures 1.04 ohms. So probably is 26g 

Those grubs don't look too strong. 

Another issue. When you cut off the excess coil legs, make sure those tiny pieces of wire are not protruding otherwise the chimney won't screw on properly. There are recesses on the side for you to 'fold' those bits into. At least that's what it looks like to me. I had to do that because I couldn't cut off the excess close enough. 

Supplied coil fits perfectly though. 

Looking good so far






Coil height - I went for top of coil slightly higher than the posts. I eyeballed if it would fit in the chimney and it looks ok. Checked on the ohm meter and appears to be fine. 

Notice the scratch marks on the side of the post where I was trying to wrestle those tiny bits of wire into the recess.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Have decided to use my Blackbird blend. Need to go mix up some. Will be back...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

@Silver - you should realy go on holiday more. Great informative posts coming out of your camp lately. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

on second thoughts @Stosta you are right
I am going to go with Havana Nightz
just in case i have a dumping episode

Just need to mix up a stronger Havana quick
Mine is only 9mg
I need about 12mg at least

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/11/17)

I am new to MTL and this post is really helpful thanks Silver. It almost looks like an RDTA with the deck sitting so high.
I wonder how Calamity Jane will perform in that setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> on second thoughts @Stosta you are right
> I am going to go with Havana Nightz
> just in case i have a dumping episode
> 
> ...


Worth the extra work of mixing up a strong batch! It will get your day off to an awful start if you have to sit and lick your Blackbird blend off the table!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Havana Nightz has been blended into a little 10ml bottle. I added about 1ml 36mg PG Nic to my 9mg juice so I estimate it's now about 12mg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Halfdaft (9/11/17)

Eagerly awaiting your thoughts @Silver! I've been eyeing one of these and want to know how it performs from the perspective of a long time MTL vaper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Ok i just wuckly checked Phil Busardo's review video to see how he wicks it
He is a MTL expert and i like to see what he does. His things have hellped me a lot over the years.

One is always tempted to rush in and then spoil and otherwise exciting moment.

So it seems this is a bit like a RDTA and the key points are
- make the cotton reasonably thick to fill the channels
- let it go down till it just about touches the bottom
- be careful its not overly touching the deck part where the airholes are otherwise you get a "juice river" forming

Ok, lets get to work...

Will be using CB2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Making progress. 

Wicking done. 

Just about touching the deck. Cotton fairly tight. I did trim it a bit to thin it out because it looked way too thick when cotton was dry. 

Looks okay. One side is a bit thinner than the other. But will have to do. 






Wicks are quite long on this thing. 

Check out the side profile:






I tried to push the wick a bit away from the deck where the airflow holes are.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Making progress.
> 
> Wicking done.
> 
> ...




Wicks look just right, this tank wicks perfectly every time with me so far.

Looking Good @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Moment of truth has arrived. All done. Ready to vape!

Minikin v1.5 doing the driving. Looks nice on the Minikin and is the right size. 

Will report back after first vape ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)

looks very at home on the minkin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)

me waiting for your next post

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## skola (9/11/17)

Rafique said:


> me waiting for your next post
> 
> View attachment 112719


I find this hilarious because I imagine you looking something like this!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Scouse45 (9/11/17)

I would shorten the tails slightly so they jus stick out that’s how I enjoy it and wicks quicker but test it and let us know! I don’t like the standard tip either so subbed my berserker tip on mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

First vape session done!

What's my initial impression?

*Well, this seems to be a very good MTL tank!!*

I have tried a few and this one is the best on first vape!!






The vaping action is so smooth and quiet. Amazing.

Am finding a happy place on the second smallest airhole using the bottom airflow control ring. Tightest and most satisfying draw I have had on a rebuildable tank.

Flavour is very good. Second and third toots after the coil has warmed up is quite rich and dense. Am vaping around 15 watts (on the 1 ohm coil)

Is it going to rival the RM2 for flavour? No I don't think so but to be fair this is my first setup and juice. And the supplied coil. Currently it is very good. Enough to warrant further tinkering.

My word this tank is refined and quiet. Can't believe it.

To sum up so far...

Good flavour
Superb vaping action
Tightest and most satisfying MTL draw I've had from a tank so far.
Good throat hit for me - and on 12mg juice - so thats a very good sign
Good MTL experience and well worth further fine tuning.

Thanks to @Amir and @Rafique for egging me on. You guys were spot on!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rafique (9/11/17)

Glad you happy with it @Silver. The silence of the draw and smooth airflow just makes it that better not to mention no leaking

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Rafique said:


> Glad you happy with it @Silver. The silence of the draw and smooth airflow just makes it that better not to mention no leaking



Cant believe how quiet it is @Rafique 
Initially i thought it wasnt making contact. Lol


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

One thing i have picked up is you need to suck a bit harder than on the Reo/RM2

The RM2 erupts into your mouth and doesnt require all that much suckage

With this Siren and other tanks too, you need to pull a bit harder to get a dense vape.

Nothing against the Siren, its just how these tanks are. I am so used to the RM2.

So moral of the story is you need to suck good and proper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (9/11/17)

Scouse45 said:


> I would shorten the tails slightly so they jus stick out that’s how I enjoy it and wicks quicker but test it and let us know! I don’t like the standard tip either so subbed my berserker tip on mine.
> View attachment 112721


Ah, which one do you prefer - the Siren or the Beserker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (9/11/17)

Oh I had to put on my chinos and powder blue shirt for this review... 

having had a little more time with the Siren V2 Ive discovered and do things slightly differently than your post above. First, my coil height, a 2.5mm ID coil with the lower part of the coil in line with the top of the post, second, my wick tails just barely poke out beneath the deck and on a 2.5mm coil I don't bother thinning them out because I'm running 50/50 juice. Also, its fair in the flavor department but what really appeals to me is the ease of use, easy to coil and wick, silent airflow and violent throat hit with 18mg juice. That and sitting on the Kamytech 1000 e-pipe mod its got this bourgeois funk vibe going on... I need some 18mg havana nights then I'm set for life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Amir said:


> Oh I had to put on my chinos and powder blue shirt for this review...
> 
> having had a little more time with the Siren V2 Ive discovered and do things slightly differently than your post above. First, my coil height, a 2.5mm ID coil with the lower part of the coil in line with the top of the post, second, my wick tails just barely poke out beneath the deck and on a 2.5mm coil I don't bother thinning them out because I'm running 50/50 juice. Also, its fair in the flavor department but what really appeals to me is the ease of use, easy to coil and wick, silent airflow and violent throat hit with 18mg juice. That and sitting on the Kamytech 1000 e-pipe mod its got this bourgeois funk vibe going on... I need some 18mg havana nights then I'm set for life.



Thanks @Amir 
Lol

I have 12mg in here and the throat hit is very good indeed. No complaints in that department.

Next time i will try my own 2.5mm id coil. Can you take a side photo for us when you opem yours up next to rewick? I want to see your coil height. 

Next time i will also try with shorter wick tails.

But all working fine on mine so far

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Scouse45 (9/11/17)

Andre said:


> Ah, which one do you prefer - the Siren or the Beserker?


At the moment I’m using both a lot but I would say siren I think the quality and machining is class. More air flow options make it perfect and nice and easy to build. Very very nice but both r winners

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Having another short session on the Siren (after the overcast beach episode)

Cannot believe how quiet it is while vaporizing. Amazing
And the throat hit is actually more than I thought. This 12mg Havana Nightz is punching hard
Am trying the third largest airhole now. Slightly more air. Nice.

My tank is getting empty. Prob another 0.5ml

Just realised that @Scouse45 and @Amir 's wicking method of not dangling too far down probably will allow for more juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/11/17)

So how do you guys think this will compare to the new merlin MTL option that sir vape sells

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mtl-pod-systems/products/new-merlin-mtl-22mm-by-augvape


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> So how do you guys think this will compare to the new merlin MTL option that sir vape sells
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mtl-pod-systems/products/new-merlin-mtl-22mm-by-augvape



Its interesting @BioHAZarD 
When i was at Sir Vaps and got the Siren2 they had just got in this new Merlin
And i was tempted to get both - but held back 
It looked pretty good and Hugo took it apart for me to show me
But i decided in the end to go for the Siren because Rafique and Amir had reported good things

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Its interesting @BioHAZarD
> When i was at Sir Vaps and got the Siren2 they had just got in this new Merlin
> And i was tempted to get both - but held back
> It looked pretty good and Hugo took it apart for me to show me
> But i decided in the end to go for the Siren because Rafique and Amir had reported good things


Thanks @Silver
I think I will go against the grain and try the merlin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (9/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Amir
> Lol
> 
> I have 12mg in here and the throat hit is very good indeed. No complaints in that department.
> ...



Had I seen this post 20 mins ago I would’ve managed to get that pic for u. I just got home and first thing I did was switch out the twisted 28g kanthal wire to a 24g ss on a 3mm bit. 8 wraps and 0.45 ohms later I pulled a Silver. Now laying paraplegic and bed and saying a silent prayer of thanks for enabling me to be able to purchase this gruesomely wonderful karate kick tank. 

I will send a pic tho when I get through the tank before refill tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

So the Siren has behaved well on its first tankful. Before I change the coil and wick and potentially make a mistake I decided to refill with my Blackbird blend that I know well. 

Not too worried about overlap with the previous Havana Nightz because they are both tobaccoes. 

Photo showing how much juice was used from a full 10ml bottle. So it does look like it's about 2ml capacity in this Siren. 







Will report back once the flavour starts coming though....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Side comment. I do think it needs a faster ramping coil.

On first pickup when cold one only gets a decent vape on the second toot when the coil is warm.

By comparison the Reo/RM2 is an instant volcanic eruption from the initial press.

Am still using the supplied coil which I think is a 26g wire. I need to try 26g NI80 or 28g Kanthal in here to see how that impacts ramp time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Pitstop for Reo Black (with the same juice) for a side by side comparison.

Fresh Jap Cotton wick and batt






I even put on the same drip tip which is my favourite on Thumper 






Sorry guys. Sorry to the Siren V2 users but there is just no close comparison yet. The flavour on the Siren is muted compared to the RM2.

RM2 is so direct and in your mouth instantly. It's full and rich.

Siren 2 admittedly is the best MTL vape I've had on a tank but it's flavour is muted and 'distant' compared to the RM2.

I know it's not really a fair comparison between a bf RDA where the action is happening very close to the mouth and a tank - but it is what it is.

Lots more tinkering to do on the Siren and I want to try other juices too.

So far the RM2 still reigns supreme in my tobacco MTL world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (10/11/17)

Another observation on the Siren2

Am getting the "wet drip tip syndrome"

Quite a lot of juice build up on the driptip. Have to wipe it occasionally. Not liking that.
Am getting it on the supplied drip tip and my other one I use for my RM2s

Maybe a new coil and wick setup will help alleviate this

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Trying to get to grips with the Siren for morning mouth to lung sessions






Flavour is not RM2 ish but still very good. On the first toot it pops a bit and warms up. So only getting a good vape on 2nd and 3rd toots.

Definitely a problem that there's too much wetness on the drip tip. That's quite irritating and a pity.

Maybe the popping on the first toot is the reason. I don't use spaced coils. Am using the supplied coil which was neatly spaced. My wick was quite tight but not overly tight.

I need to try with another coil but just don't feel like it now.

@Amir , @Rafique - are you guys or any other Siren2 users also getting the wetness on the drip tip?


----------



## Rafique (11/11/17)

Silver said:


> Trying to get to grips with the Siren for morning mouth to lung sessions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What wattage u running it at silver?


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Rafique said:


> What wattage u running it at silver?



About 15 Watts @Rafique


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Ok I decided to put my laziness aside and have a go at a new coil.

Decided to use 28g Kanthal. Kidney Puncher.

Went 2.4mm ID

Am not good at spaced but tried. Just to make sure I tried it.






I saw Phil Busardo said in his video that he suggests making the coil as long as the airflow deck to avoid the 'river effect' if the wicks touch that part when going down.

So mine was about 11 wraps. Comes out at 2 ohms. Lol. Probably won't work nicely but I will give it a bash. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Wicked and lubed up. 

Since it was 2.4mm I didn't thin the wicks. 

Also made them a bit shorter. I.e. Not quite touching the bottom deck. 

Ah I realized I could turn the tank part upside down and not lose the rest of the juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

Wow didn't think it would work too well






Surprise surprise! 

It's working well. And I actually am liking it compared to the previous coil!

Flavour is crisper and a bit sharper. Throat hit still strong. 

First toot much better. Still not the same as 2nd toot but better. Obviously ramping faster. 

And you won't believe it. Am vaping at 10 Watts !!

Still quite a bit of moisture on the drip tip. Sad about that. 

Ah well. Will keep this setup for a while and see how it goes over the coming day or two. 

Will report back ....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shatter (11/11/17)

Will be keeping my eyes on this thread, thanx for the findings so far @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/17)

@Amir , @Rafique - are you guys or any other Siren2 users also getting the wetness on the drip tip?

Have been vaping a bit more on my new coil and while I prefer the flavour, the "wet drip tip syndrome" is not going away


----------



## Rafique (11/11/17)

@Silver I haven't gotten any wet tip, it might be spit back you getting but u don't feel it before of the tight draw and chimney. Maybe add a bit more cotton in the coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (12/11/17)

Silver said:


> @Amir , @Rafique - are you guys or any other Siren2 users also getting the wetness on the drip tip?
> 
> Have been vaping a bit more on my new coil and while I prefer the flavour, the "wet drip tip syndrome" is not going away



I’ve been using the pipe stem drip tip so I don’t see much condensation or wetness but I did have an issue when I fell asleep with the mod in my hand with the pipe facing down. A droplet made it all the way down the long stem onto my pillow case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/11/17)

I have to just throw in here that I got to try out @Silver 's Siren on Friday, and I was really really impressed.

I found the flavour outstanding, and loved how quiet it was, the Siren is definitely going to go on my list of things to keep an eye out for.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/17)

Got my Siren 2 (24mm, 4/4.5ml) yesterday from Vapers' Corner. Dropped one of the 3mm ID spaced coils in the box onto the deck - coil tails at the bottom. Perfect fit, just needed tightening. Just a tad above 1.0 Ohms. Bottom of the coil is quite close to the air flow holes - about 1 to 1.5 mm. Wicked it medium tight with Cotton Bacon V2. Wick tails just touching the bottom of the atty. Juiced the wick, made sure it fitted nicely into the wick slots and no touching of the air flow box.

Filled the tank with Tarks Matador (12mg), a fusion NET juice, which I know well. Started off with the multiple holes air slot. Preferred all holes open. Gave me an airy MTL vape, great flavour, good throat hit and surprisingly cloudy. Vaped like that for about 4 hours. No gurgling, no leaking (not even moisture) and no juice in the drip tip.

Then tried the single holes. Settled on the largest hole, which I prefer to the multiple holes option as above. Slightly less airy MTL, less cloudy, more throat hit and the flavour is a bit sharper. Still vaping thus as we speak - no gurgling, leaking or drip tip moisture.

For me - winner, winner tank. MTL bliss. 

Here it is on top of the leather bound Steam Engine.






As requested @Scouse45.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

That is great to see @Andre !
Thanks for sharing your experience
Glad its working well for you and good to hear no driptip moisture

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (15/11/17)

@Andre thanx for the feedback on the tank, you or @Silver had any problems so far with wicking or dry hits?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

Shatter said:


> @Andre thanx for the feedback on the tank, you or @Silver had any problems so far with wicking or dry hits?



No problems with wicking or dry hits on my side @Shatter
Am using the 22mm 2ml version 

I still have a bit more wetness than id like on my driptip though but hope to alleviate that further when i recoil next

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (15/11/17)

Andre said:


> Got my Siren 2 (24mm, 4/4.5ml) yesterday from Vapers' Corner. Dropped one of the 3mm ID spaced coils in the box onto the deck - coil tails at the bottom. Perfect fit, just needed tightening. Just a tad above 1.0 Ohms. Bottom of the coil is quite close to the air flow holes - about 1 to 1.5 mm. Wicked it medium tight with Cotton Bacon V2. Wick tails just touching the bottom of the atty. Juiced the wick, made sure it fitted nicely into the wick slots and no touching of the air flow box.
> 
> Filled the tank with Tarks Matador (12mg), a fusion NET juice, which I know well. Started off with the multiple holes air slot. Preferred all holes open. Gave me an airy MTL vape, great flavour, good throat hit and surprisingly cloudy. Vaped like that for about 4 hours. No gurgling, no leaking (not even moisture) and no juice in the drip tip.
> 
> ...


Thanks brother great run down!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/17)

Silver said:


> No problems with wicking or dry hits on my side @Shatter
> Am using the 22mm 2ml version
> 
> I still have a bit more wetness than id like on my driptip though but hope to alleviate that further when i recoil next


I think @Andre has the right idea by placing the coil further down, closer to the air holes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I think @Andre has the right idea by placing the coil further down, closer to the air holes.



Thanks @BumbleBee - was thinking that as well. Will have to try that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/11/17)

Shatter said:


> @Andre thanx for the feedback on the tank, you or @Silver had any problems so far with wicking or dry hits?


None whatsoever. Vaping at 20W.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/11/17)

Silver said:


> *Digiflavor Siren 2 RTA*
> 
> I decided to keep my 22mm 2ml version I got from Sir Vape and if I like it I will consider getting the 4.5ml version too.
> 
> ...


Good review @Silver how do you take such nice photos? I take mine with my tablet and they're not so great.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/11/17)

Absolutely loving the siren. Still using the supplied coil with the wicks combed out and just peeking out into the juice well  

Using some neon green slushie with airflow wide open. Nice restricted lung hit. 
No gurgling, moisture or leaking

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/11/17)

kev mac said:


> Good review @Silver how do you take such nice photos? I take mine with my tablet and they're not so great.



Thanks very much @kev mac 

With regard to the photos - I am using my iPhone 5S - quite an old phone now - but it has a decent camera.

Two things that might help:
1) You need to have good light -
2) I find it helps to hold the camera further away and zoom in to the item to get a closer shot (instead of using no zoom and putting the camera too close to the subject) Give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/17)

An update on the Siren V2 - 22mm - 2ml version. 

Been vaping on my current wick and coil setup for quite a while and I am happy. 

Am on my 9th tank refill. So have put around 18ml of juice through this wick and coil so far. 

Flavour is still good and no leaking whatsoever. Am quite chuffed. Been vaping tobacco juice. Mainly Havana Nightz by Joose-e-liqz. 

I am vaping it at low wattage. About 12Watts. Tight MTL. Second smallest airhole. Am pleased at how well flavour is holding up. 

Am getting far less condensation on the drip tip. Maybe the running in of the coil and wick helped.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Time to pitstop the Siren V2 
I have put about 23ml through it (around 11 or 12 tankfuls) 

Initially i got a lot of condensation on the driptip, then after about 5 tanks that subsided
In the last tank or two i can taste the flavour subsiding and i was getting a very slight gurgle.

My previous coil was 11 wraps spaced to try not get bridging with the wick on the air deck. But that coil was around 2 ohms. Now i am going to try fewer wraps and see what happens. 

I suspect there may have been too much vaporisation happening on my last coil or maybe spluttering. And thats maybe what caused the wet drip tip.

Lets see what happens now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/12/17)

Silver said:


> Time to pitstop the Siren V2
> I have put about 23ml through it (around 11 or 12 tankfuls)
> 
> Initially i got a lot of condensation on the driptip, then after about 5 tanks that subsided
> ...


Keep us posted there I’m still enjoying my siren and berserker actually hav a small Clapton in my siren and it’s doing nicely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Ok coil done. 

Less wraps. 7 full wraps. Still 28g because I like it crisp. Kept it spaced so I could compare to previous spaced. Didn't want to change more variables. 

Coil came out at 1.32 ohms. Fine. It's Kanthal by the way. 

Height is about the same as my last coil. About 2mm above the deck. 






Looks okay






Reasonable coverage of the deck to avoid bridging. I wonder what would happen with a contact coil. Will try that another time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Wicking done. 

Cotton Bacon V2






I tried to make sure the wick is not bridging on the deck. This is the one side. Looks ok. But with use it will probably sag. Let's see






Now I need to fill up and Vape. 

Juice is Havana Nightz from Joose-e-liqz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tai (2/12/17)

Hi @Silver, i would drop that coil about half way closer to the deck. I find on my Rose3's it makes a huge difference in flavour. Not trying to tell you how to build... just my experience. I know you are probably looking for more throat hit, but that should come from the juice and nic. Have a great weekend mate. Cheers.T

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

It's vaping very well. 
Flavour is good. 

Initial impression is that it's a slightly less rich vape. Probably because less vaporization is taking place with fewer coils. (7 vs 11). 

I'm happy nonetheless. No issues. 

Will vape it for a while and monitor how it performs over time. 

Havana Nightz is super though. And this tank amazes me how quiet it is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/12/17)

Tai said:


> Hi @Silver, i would drop that coil about half way closer to the deck. I find on my Rose3's it makes a huge difference in flavour. Not trying to tell you how to build... just my experience. I know you are probably looking for more throat hit, but that should come from the juice and nic. Have a great weekend mate. Cheers.T



Thanks @Tai 
Yes i am looking for the throat hit but next time i rewick i will move the coil lower and see what happens
Thanks for the spot and the tip!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

Have vaped the full tank on this latest build on the Siren2

It's all working beautifully but I am not too happy with the flavour. Feels a bit soft and muted. Not rich. 

Will have to rewick and will first try lower the coil as @Tai recommended - then if that doesn't improve it I will be looking to make another coil. 

Strangely my previous 11 wrap 2 ohm coil was better. Lol. (This one is a 7 wrap 1.3 ohm coil, also 28g spaced)


----------



## eviltoy (3/12/17)

Muted flavour this side too need to find the optimum build for this tank. I tried spaced as well as old school micro coil. Muted flavour which is surprising. I am thinking this tank may benefit greatly from a clapton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/12/17)

eviltoy said:


> Muted flavour this side too need to find the optimum build for this tank. I tried spaced as well as old school micro coil. Muted flavour which is surprising. I am thinking this tank may benefit greatly from a clapton



Thanks @eviltoy 
Strangely, my previous coil was 11 wraps spaced - also 28g - but it was much better. Noticeably richer flavour. Am vaping on tight MTL with the second smallest airhole - at a mere 12 watts


----------



## picautomaton (5/12/17)

Silver said:


> It's vaping very well.
> Flavour is good.
> 
> Initial impression is that it's a slightly less rich vape. Probably because less vaporization is taking place with fewer coils. (7 vs 11).
> ...



I went in to my local to get some CJ and they were out of stock, so based on your glowing comments on Havana Nightz I bought a bottle and you're spot on Hi Ho. Really good juice, nice throat hit and excellent vape. Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/12/17)

picautomaton said:


> I went in to my local to get some CJ and they were out of stock, so based on your glowing comments on Havana Nightz I bought a bottle and you're spot on Hi Ho. Really good juice, nice throat hit and excellent vape. Thank you



Ah thank you @picautomaton 
Am glad my comments helped! 
Havana Nightz is indeed a very special juice!! I need to get some more soon


----------



## Silver (8/12/17)

Ok tonight was time to continue with the Siren V2 tweaking.







Am still on my 7 wrap spaced 28g Kanthal coil 1.3 ohms.

Instead of moving the coil downwards I decided to rather move it up slightly like my previous 11 wrapper was. Because I liked that coils flavour and throat hit. (@Tai i didnt take your advice because i checked photos of my previous coils and they were quite a bit higher than the one i had)

Verdict is that the throat hit is improved and I am a bit happier. But the flavour is still not dense enough. Its a bit drier. It's nice and I will vape the tank but it's not like my previous 11 wrapper.

Sigh.

Will try again with another coil that has more wraps. I am convinced i need more wraps. Or maybe i will just go for a clapton with some of the clapton wire i have.

This coil now just does not do enough justice to the juice - Havana Nightz.

Will have to coil another time ....


----------



## Silver (9/12/17)

Tried a new coil in the Siren V2

So far I am quite a lot happier.

I went smaller on ID. Down to 2mm. And more wraps - 10 spaced wraps. Came out at 1.5 ohms.

I find it a bit tricky to adjust the height after the coil is clamped in. You have to judge it before tightening. I actually find it quite challenging to position the coil nicely.

I wanted to position it a tad higher but this will have to do






And the wicking. CB2. Packed it a bit tighter to get more wick into the channels. All ok.






And the verdict?

A lot better. More flavour. Nice throat hit. Quite dense flavour on longer drags. It's Havana Nightz which by now I know well. Lovely tobacco juice. 

For me I have learnt that I need more wraps rather than fewer wraps.

Will continue with this and see how it develops.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jos (11/12/17)

Would a paracoil not give you a bit more surface area and at the same time allow you to drop the ohms a little?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/17)

Jos said:


> Would a paracoil not give you a bit more surface area and at the same time allow you to drop the ohms a little?



Thanks @Jos
Dont know why i didnt think of trying that
You giving me ideas now 

Maybe i will try that, will probably be a contact coil then


----------



## Scouse45 (13/12/17)

@Silver my bud I do think u must try lower the coil at some point literally like 1mm over the airflow. It pushes the flavor up Nicely as @Tai suggests. When u lift the coil I it may increase the throat hit but being further away allows more air so lessens the flavour. I stick to 26g and about 9-10 wraps. It’s gonna b abour surface area as u well know! 28g 7 warps u not getting much at all! So if u using 28g then 11 or so wraps and if u use 26g then 9-10 wraps and spaced is the right way to go! I find 2mm makes it nice and crisp and 2.5mm will allow more wick and juice so longer hits u may jus hav to push the watts up by 2w to get the crispness

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Time to tackle the *Siren V2* again. With a new coil.

Still trying to dial in the best possible coil for Havana Nightz tobacco MTL. Have tried a few coils now.

I wanted to keep to 28g for crispness. This time went for 2.4mm ID and more wraps. 10 wraps. But used SS. Spaced. Coil came out at 0.98 ohms.

Oh my gosh - look what landed on the coil as I was taking my coil pic!!!!!!!






That shocked me because I was zoomed in on my camera when it landed on the coil. Got a fright. Haha. Lucky I took the pic. It flew away in a second.

I positioned the coil lower down. Just about 1mm above the airholes.






The problem with too many wraps when spaced is that the coil legs then go at too much of an angle. I wanted 11 wraps but settled on 10.

All wicked up - CB2 seems to work nicely for this juice.






And voila - all set up and vaping at about 13.5 Watts. Tight MTL on second smallest airhole.






And how's the vape ?

Now we talking. It's quite a bit better. Am a lot happier now. Still very crisp but nicer and richer flavour. Good throat hit.

@Scouse45 and @Tai - you guys were right about positioning the coil lower. Thanks for that !

I prefer the bigger 2.4mm ID. And as @Scouse45 said if you going 28g you definitely need 10/11 wraps.

It's very nice. Will continue for a while on this coil it seems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Scouse45 (2/1/18)

Silver said:


> Time to tackle the *Siren V2* again. With a new coil.
> 
> Still trying to dial in the best possible coil for Havana Nightz tobacco MTL. Have tried a few coils now.
> 
> ...


Now we talking @Silver that looks much better u getting more surface area and nice and low meaning u get that sharpness and crisp bite. Looks better to me. Gonna rebuild mine jus now testing some simple Clapton’s mtl and I’ll post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Now we talking @Silver that looks much better u getting more surface area and nice and low meaning u get that sharpness and crisp bite. Looks better to me. Gonna rebuild mine jus now testing some simple Clapton’s mtl and I’ll post.



Ya, your advice was spot on there

Ooh, claptons! 
Let us know how that goes


----------



## Amir (2/1/18)

I tried lowering the coil to just above the airflow and the flavor really does get enhanced like it really pops. I’m using 26g ss on a 2.5 about 6 wraps I think but for me personally for this tank I prefer the coil way high up because for mtl it’s all about the throat hit for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/1/18)

Amir said:


> I tried lowering the coil to just above the airflow and the flavor really does get enhanced like it really pops. I’m using 26g ss on a 2.5 about 6 wraps I think but for me personally for this tank I prefer the coil way high up because for mtl it’s all about the throat hit for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s cool how we all different Coz I get more hit from it lower and I know how u like yours. It’s a magic tank though u never need to worry about leaking of any kind so easy to fill. Jus wouldn’t preferred the 24 my side coz this 22 doesn’t hold as much juice hey @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> It’s cool how we all different Coz I get more hit from it lower and I know how u like yours. It’s a magic tank though u never need to worry about leaking of any kind so easy to fill. Jus wouldn’t preferred the 24 my side coz this 22 doesn’t hold as much juice hey @Silver



I love the 22 lol it’s my travel pocket buddy for stealth vaping in planes etc. the throat hit is so violent with 20mg juice that you almost don’t wanna take a 3rd and 4th toot. Sometimes you just do the mouth bit in mtl action and then pause... thinking should I I shouldn’t I hit this bad boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> It’s cool how we all different Coz I get more hit from it lower and I know how u like yours. It’s a magic tank though u never need to worry about leaking of any kind so easy to fill. Jus wouldn’t preferred the 24 my side coz this 22 doesn’t hold as much juice hey @Silver



Very right @Scouse45 about us all being different
Its funny though, most tanks ive had, if you raise the coil a bit higher you get slightly more throat hit. But on this one, even low down and the throat hit is still good. And the flavour is good.

Anyhow, i am vaping Havana Nightz which i got at 9mg and have nicced it up a bit to about 12mg
I must say, for 12mg the throat hit on this tank is very good. Especially on that second toot when its warmed up 

I also wanted the 24mm @Scouse45 , but you are right, it is SO easy to fill. So i dont really mind. And the MTL doesnt guzzle juice as fast as other lung hit tanks. So its actually ok

@Amir - that 20mg must be glorious!! Stealth weapon of note


----------



## Scouse45 (2/1/18)

Jus rewicked and cleaned the Clapton in the siren. A basic 26 wrapped with 36 ni80. Comes out a little low but stil l works champ at 18w and flavour pops quite a bit more. Still love my plain round wire. But I nice change to up the flavour and for some nice long slow drags with some SNLV in it @Silver @Amir

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Great to see @Scouse45 !!
Nice and low - its so close to the deck
Am assuming it produces a slightly wetter vape? And perhaps a bit denser?

Ha, i see its on the Pico. I also want to put it on the Pico but my Pico is white so it probably wont look as matched as yours. Lol


----------



## Scouse45 (2/1/18)

Silver said:


> Great to see @Scouse45 !!
> Nice and low - its so close to the deck
> Am assuming it produces a slightly wetter vape? And perhaps a bit denser?
> 
> Ha, i see its on the Pico. I also want to put it on the Pico but my Pico is white so it probably wont look as matched as yours. Lol


It’s hard to tell so far think the plain wire works better in this siren 2. But still not bad at all. Yeah this is my Pico 25 been in the Wars but does a good job blacked out mtl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> Jus rewicked and cleaned the Clapton in the siren. A basic 26 wrapped with 36 ni80. Comes out a little low but stil l works champ at 18w and flavour pops quite a bit more. Still love my plain round wire. But I nice change to up the flavour and for some nice long slow drags with some SNLV in it @Silver @Amir
> View attachment 117900
> View attachment 117901
> View attachment 117902



I’ve tried quite a few different wire configurations even some 29/40 Clapton’s but the 26g ss coil high up just works for me so abusively well that I keep on coming back to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/1/18)

Silver said:


> Very right @Scouse45 about us all being different
> Its funny though, most tanks ive had, if you raise the coil a bit higher you get slightly more throat hit. But on this one, even low down and the throat hit is still good. And the flavour is good.
> 
> Anyhow, i am vaping Havana Nightz which i got at 9mg and have nicced it up a bit to about 12mg
> ...



It’s a real kicker. .35 ohm at 30W on the 2nd largest airflow... it’s raspy and sharp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Amir said:


> It’s a real kicker. .35 ohm at 30W on the 2nd largest airflow... it’s raspy and sharp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Raspy and sharp is good


----------



## johan (2/1/18)

The build that works for me personally (Siren 2 on mech // Limelight e-pipe) with tobacco e-liquid [Alien Visions Havana Gold]: 26G Kanthal A1 >> 7 spaced wraps on 3mm ID, coil mounted as low as possible.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

johan said:


> The build that works for me personally (Siren 2 on mech // Limelight e-pipe) with tobacco e-liquid [Alien Visions Havana Gold]: 26G Kanthal A1 >> 7 spaced wraps on 3mm ID, coil mounted as low as possible.



Oh @johan, that sounds super!
Limelight pipe, great tobacco juice and a great MTL vape!
Show us a picture when you get a chance

PS - howzit and happy new year @johan !


----------



## johan (2/1/18)

Silver said:


> Oh @johan, that sounds super!
> Limelight pipe, great tobacco juice and a great MTL vape!
> Show us a picture when you get a chance
> 
> PS - howzit and happy new year @johan !



Will do a photo when back, and happy new year to you as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/1/18)

johan said:


> The build that works for me personally (Siren 2 on mech // Limelight e-pipe) with tobacco e-liquid [Alien Visions Havana Gold]: 26G Kanthal A1 >> 7 spaced wraps on 3mm ID, coil mounted as low as possible.



I’ve got one on the kamrytech pipe which operates like a V8 stock battery as a fixed output and then one on a istick 40W for traveling etc because it’s more conducive to pocket carry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClarkJohns (22/2/18)

Greetings!
Though I might be a bit late to the party, I've found some good ideas in this thread and would like to ask some questions about your methods.
I received my Siren 2 early January, and have been trying out various setups on it but never really "got there" with it. 
I use 26 gauge ss316L coils in it (3mm, slightly spaced) with an 80vg/20pg liquid, tried both 6 and 9 wraps based on @Scouse45 's recommendation. The wick is cotton, sort of tight fit inside the coil and I thin it out a bit (sometimes a lot, sometimes barely) in the wicking channels.
Now my problem is that whatever setup I try seems to either have very poor taste from the start, or great taste until about the first refill of the tank, taking off and replacing the cap for a refill seems to mess something up with the wick that makes the taste completely disappear after the refill.
Reading your experiences it seems to me you guys have pretty good results, so I'd like to ask what sorts of liquids (vg/pg ratio) and what amounts of cotton do you use in your builds? On @Silver 's pictures it seems there's not as much cotton in there as I use. Also do you have any idea why the cap replacement would mess the wicking up so badly?
Using more wraps and sitting the coil closer to the airflow control seems to have made the situation better but I still wouldn't call it great.
Thanks for any replies, and sorry about the long message. 
Have a nice day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (22/2/18)

Welcome to the forum @ClarkJohns
Been a while since ive recoiled or rewicked rhe Siren V2
Its been benched for a while

Was mainly using about 60VG 12mg nic in it. Tobaccoes mainly
2nd smallest airhole. Mouth to lung, tight
Low power - about 10-15Watts

Hopefully some of the other Siren 2 users can help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClarkJohns (23/2/18)

Thanks for the reply. I use 40 watts in temp control mode, with 230 °C set as the limit. I think my problem probably originates from using very high vg liquid, but then again I see people writing about getting good results with these so I'm a bit puzzled.


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

ClarkJohns said:


> Thanks for the reply. I use 40 watts in temp control mode, with 230 °C set as the limit. I think my problem probably originates from using very high vg liquid, but then again I see people writing about getting good results with these so I'm a bit puzzled.



Are you using it for mouth to lung or restricted lung?


----------



## ClarkJohns (25/2/18)

Silver said:


> Are you using it for mouth to lung or restricted lung?


I'm using it mouth to lung. I've been a long time smoker before converting to (mostly) vaping, so mtl replaces that for me.


----------



## Silver (25/2/18)

ClarkJohns said:


> I'm using it mouth to lung. I've been a long time smoker before converting to (mostly) vaping, so mtl replaces that for me.



On mouth to lung I used it at much lower power - around 10-15 Watts 
Not on temp control
With a coil of around 1ohm or thereabouts

Not sure if that helps but maybe try that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Carnival (17/5/18)

Late to the party, but thank you for this informative thread @Silver ! I intend to get the Siren 2 soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Late to the party, but thank you for this informative thread @Silver ! I intend to get the Siren 2 soon.



Pleasure @Carnival 
Definitely a good mtl tank

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Late to the party, but thank you for this informative thread @Silver ! I intend to get the Siren 2 soon.


@Silver is right when he says it’s a good MTL tank, it’s my go to at night with some Rodeo at 15 w on a 1 ohm coil, exquisite and excellent flavour, although no real throat hit as all my diy juices are at 2 mg, and I like it like that.

When you get it you will wonder why you waited so long. Only change I made was to get a aspire drip tip for it, works nicer as the metal one provided due to the shape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (19/5/18)

Awesome @Room Fogger , thank you for your post here! Can’t wait to try it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Awesome @Room Fogger , thank you for your post here! Can’t wait to try it out.


Poor picture but I am all shaky today. It’s great on top of my little Dagger mod with some Rodeo in and the nautilus tip for comfort.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Poor picture but I am all shaky today. It’s great on top of my little Dagger mod with some Rodeo in and the nautilus tip for comfort.
> View attachment 132470



hi Meneer @Room Fogger this RTA is tweeking my interest a little, also late to the party I guess, what coils do you use, is it easy to build and any leaking ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/5/18)

vicTor said:


> hi Meneer @Room Fogger this RTA is tweeking my interest a little, also late to the party I guess, what coils do you use, is it easy to build and any leaking ?


It’s a great little RTA, very easy to build. 

I have the 2 ml version, the bigger one is 4 or 4.5 ml I think. I use the Superfine MTL fused Clapton wire and do a 3 mm I’d coil, at about 1 ohm+ @ 15 to 18 watt. Flavour is magnificent.  No leaking whatsoever, just replaced the driptip with an aspire one, it comes with a metal one.

Want to get a bigger one later on. I use it for restricted direct lung with all holes open, but you can go down to a very tight draw for MTL. Wanted to use it on my e-pipe, but enjoying it so much that I got another one to do duty there

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (19/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> It’s a great little RTA, very easy to build.
> 
> I have the 2 ml version, the bigger one is 4 or 4.5 ml I think. I use the Superfine MTL fused Clapton wire and do a 3 mm I’d coil, at about 1 ohm+ @ 15 to 18 watt. Flavour is magnificent.  No leaking whatsoever, just replaced the driptip with an aspire one, it comes with a metal one.
> 
> Want to get a bigger one later on. I use it for restricted direct lung with all holes open, but you can go down to a very tight draw for MTL. Wanted to use it on my e-pipe, but enjoying it so much that I got another one to do duty there




thanks, will definitely look into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Poor picture but I am all shaky today. It’s great on top of my little Dagger mod with some Rodeo in and the nautilus tip for comfort.
> View attachment 132470



Will try the Nautilus tip on it! Thanks for the pic @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (29/5/18)

I've got the Dvarw tip on my Siren 2. Matchy matchy with the mod. 

Vaping some Peach Pie in it, at 15W. Delicious.

I seriously love this RTA.. it's by far my favourite. Super smooth vape, quiet, great flavour.. what more could you ask for!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/5/18)

Carnival said:


> I've got the Dvarw tip on my Siren 2. Matchy matchy with the mod.
> 
> Vaping some Peach Pie in it, at 15W. Delicious.
> 
> ...


Another one!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

She is Finally here!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> She is Finally here!!
> View attachment 133578


Well well well.... @Dietz does have ears and they work.
Enjoy buddy. Any questions... Just ask. I seem to have mastered my Siren2

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> She is Finally here!!
> View attachment 133578



WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER!!! You're in for a real treat with this one @Dietz enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> She is Finally here!!
> View attachment 133578


@Dietz , while you and I may have vastly different tastes in flavours, I think when it comes to RTA's we are very much aligned in preference and expectations... Looking forward to hearing what *your* RTA of the day is, because in all honesty, it's likely to affect my short term purchase plans...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (30/5/18)

I always liked the flatpoint driptips on twisp. So i bought 2 of these from twisp.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Well well well.... @Dietz does have ears and they work.
> Enjoy buddy. Any questions... Just ask. I seem to have mastered my Siren2
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


So to start with, Did you guys use the prebuilt coils that it comes with? 
What build do you Reccomend @Ruan0.30 ? and what special tips can you give me on this so far?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> She is Finally here!!
> View attachment 133578


No longer will I ask you for a drag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/18)

Tashy said:


> No longer will I ask you for a drag


Your gonna want the tank never mind a drag. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tashy (30/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> Your gonna want the tank never mind a drag.
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


I'm 100% sure he'll give it to me in time

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/18)

Tashy said:


> I'm 100% sure he'll give to me in time


I doubt... Lol the siren is that good. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> She is Finally here!!
> View attachment 133578


Many happy clouds to you, it’s is going to be great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Tashy said:


> I'm 100% sure he'll give it to me in time


@Tashy ,You are already the happy owner of a New Cthulhu (No Leak, Not even Once!) MTL RTA!

This one is mine, All mine Mwhuahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

I see some people have a driptip with a white lining ontop? Mine is black, I also see most black ones still have the white driptip on?

Is it different versions or what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (30/5/18)

I guess its 22 and 24mm versions. But mine is black aswell. 

Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Ruan0.30 said:


> I guess its 22 and 24mm versions. But mine is black aswell.
> 
> Sent from my very old NOKIA 3510i


This is the 24mm version. Okay, as long as im not the only one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

@Dietz 


Had a few toots yet on it??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Carnival said:


> @Dietz
> 
> 
> Had a few toots yet on it??
> ...


Nope, Ive spent most time so far cleaning it thoroughly  Plus work is keeping me quite busy so Every few minutes I skip back to my Siren

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Nope, Ive spent most time so far cleaning it thoroughly  Plus work is keeping me quite busy so Every few minutes I skip back to my Siren



Tell your boss you have the Siren 2. No need to explain, he'll understand completely.  

Jokes aside, looking forward to hearing your thoughts about it when you do get a chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## craigb (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Nope, Ive spent most time so far cleaning it thoroughly  Plus work is keeping me quite busy so Every few minutes I skip back to my Siren


Dude, I left my build kit at home today, so I can't get a build in the berserker going until I get home... So I am relying entirely on you to get the Siren up and running in order to get my fix. You are letting the team down!!!!

Yes, bosses are usually insistent on us doing this thing called 'w*rk', rather rudely, but I'm informed that it is usually a prerequisite for us getting 'paid' so I understand your predicament.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Nope, Ive spent most time so far cleaning it thoroughly  Plus work is keeping me quite busy so Every few minutes I skip back to my Siren


Work?! So you actually work at that stripjoint I drop you? What are the tips like? Any good?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Work?! So you actually work at that stripjoint I drop you? What are the tips like? Any good?
> 
> Regards


Heeey! We said its a secret I dont want the Forumites to know!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tashy (30/5/18)

Dietz said:


> @Tashy ,You are already the happy owner of a New Cthulhu (No Leak, Not even Once!) MTL RTA!
> 
> This one is mine, All mine Mwhuahahahaha


Whahaha. So how long will it take you to find something else you REALLY like? And then it's All Miiine

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (30/5/18)

So I decided that it would be a crime if I did not make time to wick and break my new baby in.

As usual, I packed out my tools and got going, This is how far I got before realizing the worst thing that could have happened has in fact, happened; Someone used my last piece of cotton that I always carry in my kit... I wont name any names but it rhymes with Mashy...



So anyhoow, This is how far I got before sadness hit me:
I took the pre-built coil that came with it and measured its a 3mm ID, I then pulled the winds out of it and made a new coil from that. 
Ended with 2.5mm ID with 9 Wraps @ 1.25©Ω. 
Im not really satisfied with this build as it was done very quickly/shoddy and I dont normally use prebuilt coils included in a kit plus im very new to working with thinner gauge spaced coils.






*To be Continued...*

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

Its been a couple of days and I have more to say  I absolutely Love this RTA!! and found that I much prefer MTL to DL vaping
I have done about 8 to 10 tanks of various Tobaccos and find This things keeps improving every time I have a vape on it.

I think I have now found my happy place with this tank, Was not too happy on flavor with the type of coil that is in it (The prebuild that comes with the kit) until this morning when I decided to lift the coil up a bit from the 2mm it was sitting above the airflow. I simply moved it up to about 4mm and it made the worlds difference for me! I cant wait to try some decent coils in this
I also tried a fruitty joose this morn instead of my normal Tobaccos, and I was very pleasantly surprised with how good the flavor is on this compared to my Manta. I am sure this will be great for my menthol and cooled fruits!

My opinion thus far:
- IT DOES NOT LEAK 
- Flavor is Really really good for me, Especially on Tobaccos, I get more different flavor notes from this than I do on my CSMNT that I normally use as a flavor benchmark for comparison.
- This RTA has THE BEST airflow settings ever, I like it as you can make the airflow tight enough to feel like your sucking a watermelon though a straw or almost as unrestricted as a DL atty.
- The build deck is not really difficult to build one, but if you dont cut and tuck the leads, then you might have a slight issue when fitting it again.
- Wicks Like a champ! This is my 1st GTA Styled deck so I was expecting dry hits galore due to the long travel of the wick and joose but I have had no dry hits due to under-wicking (and Ive tried 3 different wicking methods)

If you now asked me what my Single tank and juice would be, My answer would be This Siren 2 and some Tarks Matador! THIS is MTL Bliss!! It makes me smile every time that I take a puff.

I dont think I have anything bad to say about this attys Features. I really enjoy the hell out of it.
The only thing I can complain about (If you forced me) is that I would have liked to see a better driptip included, But even when looking at the driptip, it feels like a really good quality machined piece. Its nice and heavy and I think its metal for the most part)

I rate this the best MTL tank that *I *have ever tried!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## craigb (4/6/18)

Cue FOMO...

Thanks for the update @Dietz.

(gonna be ROFL about the watermelon through a straw for the rest of the day)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (4/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Its been a couple of days and I have more to say  I absolutely Love this RTA!! and found that I much prefer MTL to DL vaping
> I have done about 8 tanks of various Tobaccos and find This things keeps improving every time I have a vape on it.
> 
> I think I have now found my happy place with this tank, Was not too happy on flavor with the type of coil that is in it (The prebuild that comes with the kit) until this morning when I decided to lift the coil up a bit from the 2mm it was sitting above the airflow. I simply moved it up to about 4mm and it made the worlds difference for me! I cant wait to try some decent coils in this
> ...






Awesome review @Dietz !!

I agree with you, not mad about the drip tip either so that's another reason why I use the Coppervape Dvarw tip with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (4/6/18)

Picked up mine last Friday and damn!! I love this little RTA. The flavour pops so much as if juice is flowing into your mouth. Love it so much that I will get another but 24mm next week 

The forum member that I bought it off was kind enough to coil n wick it for me with some nic salts and wow! restricted lung and MTL...i dont know which on to use as they are both excelllent. I find myself turning the AFC after one or two toots lol. Love both the types of vape this thing gives.

What juice ratios would you guys say work best 50/50? and man is this thing silent!!

I kinda like the standard drip tip and have swopped and tried the nautilus ones as well. I havent opened up this tank as yet and will do so this weekend and clean and re-wick etc. What puzzles me slightly is the juce level for re-saturation. Am I correct in assuming that the juice level should never go below the mark illustarted below:




If the wicks hang "just"below that chamber then all that space below is wasted? Unless you give the tanks a few turns and swivles to get the wicks saturated? Juice level goes down fast tho...but a 24mm should help that out a lil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (4/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Picked up mine last Friday and damn!! I love this little RTA. The flavour pops so much as if juice is flowing into your mouth. Love it so much that I will get another but 24mm next week
> 
> The forum member that I bought it off was kind enough to coil n wick it for me with some nic salts and wow! restricted lung and MTL...i dont know which on to use as they are both excelllent. I find myself turning the AFC after one or two toots lol. Love both the types of vape this thing gives.
> 
> ...


Its awesome Hey!
I dont think that the Juice has to be at that level all the time, Ive wicked with it all the way to the bottom as well as the wicks just slightly popping out and it still wicked perfectly!

I am using 50/50, 60/40 and 70/30 Juices with them all working great, you might have to thin your wick out for some of these mentioned for better wicking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Glad to hear you are enjoying it @Dietz 
Great writeup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/6/18)

The Siren 2 flavour is awesome!My cubano 18 mg flavour and throat hit is best ever.My best mtl setup yet.Only got it because of the reviews here.Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dietz (11/6/18)

I just have to say again how awesome this RTA is!!
I absolutely love it! No leaks, no condensation, No funny stuff or rituals to get it to work! Flavor is great (and Im not using any fancy coils yet), draw is amazing!
SIREN 2 FTW!!!

If youre into MTL, GET IT!!! Do IT!!
JUST DOOO IT!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I just have to say again how awesome this RTA is!!
> I absolutely love it! No leaks, no condensation, No funny stuff or rituals to get it to work! Flavor is great (and Im not using any fancy coils yet), draw is amazing!
> SIREN 2 FTW!!!
> 
> ...


What can I say except I fully agree with your view. Can’t wait for my bedtime Siren 2 vape extravaganza with some Rodeo. Pure heaven on earth!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> What can I say except I fully agree with your view. Can’t wait for my bedtime Siren 2 vape extravaganza with some Rodeo. Pure heaven on earth!


You taking the siren to bed - be careful, be very careful

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

Which prebuilt coils would you guys suggest? Not going to wrap my own JUST YET and wanted to know if anyone had any good flavour prebuilt coils for these awesome tanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Which prebuilt coils would you guys suggest? Not going to wrap my own JUST YET and wanted to know if anyone had any good flavour prebuilt coils for these awesome tanks?


@Ruwaid Ive only used the standard prebuilt coils included in the box as well as 28g Kanthal. The Included coils performed better.
I am currently waiting for some Smiley Coils and will give some feedback on them when Ive played around with it a bit more.

Im sure @Silver and some of the others here will have a better answer for you soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Andre said:


> You taking the siren to bed - be careful, be very careful


Can’t think of a better way to spend an evening, wait, actually I can

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Which prebuilt coils would you guys suggest? Not going to wrap my own JUST YET and wanted to know if anyone had any good flavour prebuilt coils for these awesome tanks?


Hi @Ruwaid , any fused Clapton coils wil do a good job, as long as they are over about .30 ohms resistance. You will have excellent flavour, it can be 2.5 or 3.inner diameter. In my opinion this tank gives its best with a higher resistance coil at a lower wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

Will these suffice @Room Fogger bud?


----------



## craigb (12/6/18)

While I don't know the Siren 2 specifically, if they fit without making contact with the body where they aren't supposed to, you will be good.



Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 135112
> View attachment 135113
> 
> Will these suffice @Room Fogger bud?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 135112
> View attachment 135113
> 
> Will these suffice @Room Fogger bud?



Yes they will... Very good coils indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/6/18)

Dietz said:


> @Ruwaid Ive only used the standard prebuilt coils included in the box as well as 28g Kanthal. The Included coils performed better.
> I am currently waiting for some Smiley Coils and will give some feedback on them when Ive played around with it a bit more.
> 
> Im sure @Silver and some of the others here will have a better answer for you soon



Hi @Ruwaid 
I used the coil that came with the Siren2 and it was quite good actually.

I have only tried about 2/3 different coils in there. Mainly 28g Kanthal - and varying the wraps. I think I did a 26g as well. Can't remember. My Siren2 has been sitting on the bench for a while. Needs to be resurrected. Will be soon because I liked the flavour from it. My view on the Siren2 is that its one of the very few RTAs that offers a really tight MTL experience - when you turn down the airflow to the smaller holes. Doesn't need an exotic coil for tight MTL in my opinion. I think a normal simple coil will do. 

Can't remember who it was - maybe @Amir - who advised that a spaced coil that is longer works better than a contact coil...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Ruwaid
> I used the coil that came with the Siren2 and it was quite good actually.
> 
> I have only tried about 2/3 different coils in there. Mainly 28g Kanthal - and varying the wraps. I think I did a 26g as well. Can't remember. My Siren2 has been sitting on the bench for a while. Needs to be resurrected. Will be soon because I liked the flavour from it. My view on the Siren2 is that its one of the very few RTAs that offers a really tight MTL experience - when you turn down the airflow to the smaller holes. Doesn't need an exotic coil for tight MTL in my opinion. I think a normal simple coil will do.
> ...



Guilty... But the same principle will apply to the vandy vape fused clapton MTL wire. You just need to space it out a bit to span the posts comfortably. I generally prefer spaced coils for MTL. My new MTL holy grail is 28G ss... Its got the crispiness of 28G Kanthal, but much lower resistance so no need for parallel coils or twisted coils etc


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

Thanks guys!!
Spaced coils give better throat hit or flavour?


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Thanks guys!!
> Spaced coils give better throat hit or flavour?



For me personally it's a bit of both with no specialty in either... For throat hit I add a few drops of 36mg/ml PG... A neat lil trick that @Silver taught me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> View attachment 135112
> View attachment 135113
> 
> Will these suffice @Room Fogger bud?


Those look excellent, let me know once you have recoiled and rewicked what you think of the flavour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

@Amir Thanks bud
@Room Fogger will do!!


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

on a side note guys...had what I think was the stock coil installed when I bought the tank and last night changed it to a coil that the seller wrapped for me.

The coil comes to about 0.92ohm and seems like plain coil (plain wire). vaping this between 13w-15.5w
The coil does this tiny explosion as its firing up...usually after it sat for a while. Also explodes slightly on each pull even if the coil is nice n warmed up and no gunked up juice as I have taken quite a few pulls already but still...tiny explosions as it fires up lol. Am I vaping it at too low power?


----------



## Ruwaid (12/6/18)

EDIT....its more like popping on every pull I take whether I lower or increase the watts in the safe range for this coil


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> EDIT....its more like popping on every pull I take whether I lower or increase the watts in the safe range for this coil



Yeah that's pretty much normal. In fact I kinda like the snap crackle and pop effect. As long as you're not getting juice in your mouth then you should be ok. Causes of the snap crackle and pop may include, but not limited to, cold juice and hot wire, not wicking tight enough, gunk on coils causing uneven heating, tired wicks, over saturated wicks... The list goes on and on but the bottom line is there's nothing to worry about


----------



## Dietz (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> on a side note guys...had what I think was the stock coil installed when I bought the tank and last night changed it to a coil that the seller wrapped for me.
> 
> The coil comes to about 0.92ohm and seems like plain coil (plain wire). vaping this between 13w-15.5w
> The coil does this tiny explosion as its firing up...usually after it sat for a while. Also explodes slightly on each pull even if the coil is nice n warmed up and no gunked up juice as I have taken quite a few pulls already but still...tiny explosions as it fires up lol. Am I vaping it at too low power?


I got the same thing on the standard included coil, But mine went away after a day or three?


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Dietz said:


> I got the same thing on the standard included coil, But mine went away after a day or three?



The wicks must've settled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> EDIT....its more like popping on every pull I take whether I lower or increase the watts in the safe range for this coil


I haven’t used the stock coils at all, did a 6 or 7wrap 2.5 I’d extra fine MTL wire to come out at 1.2 ohms, no snap crackle and pop at 18 watts.

Come to think of it, I think the stock coil is twisted wire? That can cause the popping sound untill the gaps start to close up with use.


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

thank you guys!
So yesterday got back to the lodge and opened up the tank to gauge the fine MTL wire coil that was popping. didn't seem offish but thought it could have been because the coil was so close to the airflow holes. Also as per @Amir reply:


Amir said:


> Yeah that's pretty much normal. In fact I kinda like the snap crackle and pop effect. As long as you're not getting juice in your mouth then you should be ok. Causes of the snap crackle and pop may include, but not limited to, cold juice and hot wire, not wicking tight enough, gunk on coils causing uneven heating, tired wicks, over saturated wicks... The list goes on and on but the bottom line is there's nothing to worry about


the previous coil didn't pop at all and that was claptons I think so couldn't have been cold juice and hot wire...wicking yes...gunk on coils yes...tired wicks no as they were less than a day old, over saturation maybe.

So took out the coil and used the next coil just to be safe...also fine MTL wire and did 2 more wraps and slightly spaced...came to about 1.02ohm. Wicked up and vaping around 14.5w-17w. No more popping and also raised coil a bit this time...flavour comes through nicely after 2nd toot onwards and is super smooth like my first experience with this tank which I liked from the get go. popping wasn't doing it for me but will play around more with different coils.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/18)

Great to hear @Ruwaid 

About the popping one sometimes gets on setups
It happens to me sometimes too, on several tanks, not just this one
Sometimes what helps is to either increase the power a bit and/or change the wick tightness

Enjoy


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

@Silver changing the wick tightness meaning tighter to lessen over saturation?


----------



## Silver (13/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver changing the wick tightness meaning tighter to lessen over saturation?



Ya, sometimes if its a bit loose i get popping, then when i make it a little bit tighter (ie a bit thicker wick) then the popping goes away. But you need to experiment a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

Silver said:


> Ya, sometimes if its a bit loose i get popping, then when i make it a little bit tighter (ie a bit thicker wick) then the popping goes away. But you need to experiment a bit.


thank you buddy!!


----------



## Room Fogger (13/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Silver changing the wick tightness meaning tighter to lessen over saturation?


Just be carefull with overly tight wicking as it will kill your flavour. IMO you are at the right place with the coil and you can go up to 18 w for great flavour


----------



## Ruwaid (13/6/18)

awesome thank you @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

was just busy cleaning my Siren and Intake and wanted to fit some SS coils, but during the process I rinsed out the Peek Insulator and then it flushed down the drain and I did not notice until it was too late, even opened the plumbers bend pipe under the sink but alas, it was not there

*Please tell me someone knows where I can purchase a spare one? *Or have I just lost my favorite MTL tank?


----------



## Ruwaid (14/6/18)

crap bud!!! so sorry to hear this!! 
which part is that exactly? hopefully someone can help!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> crap bud!!! so sorry to hear this!!
> which part is that exactly? hopefully someone can help!!


Its the Peek insulator below the Removable post.

Tashy found one here, I am contemplating if its worth it to pay R180 on shipping for something that costs R13.30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

Dietz said:


> Its the Peek insulator below the Removable post.
> 
> Tashy found one here, I am contemplating if its worth it to pay R180 on shipping for something that costs R13.30


Dam, sorry to hear of your bad luck with this one. It may be viable to pay the price, still cheaper than a new tank, but not nice to have to fork out that amount for something so small. Hope you come right. Did you post it under who has stock, maybe one of the shops has one lying around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, sorry to hear of your bad luck with this one. It may be viable to pay the price, still cheaper than a new tank, but not nice to have to fork out that amount for something so small. Hope you come right. Did you post it under who has stock, maybe one of the shops has one lying around.


Yes I hope so too, Yup I made a post there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/18)

Sorry to hear about that @Dietz

I had a similar experience with the ceramic blocker thing (from dual coil to single) on the Avocado. But not down the drain. It went into the bin (my fault, I didnt see it because it was ceramic against the roller towel) so I chucked it in the bin - next day we chucked the garbage out - and by the time I realised what happened I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! how could I do that.

I know the pain.

Maybe put a post in the Wanted section and in the Who has stock subforum. Maybe someone has an older tank with something else broken or missing and you can get the part you need.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## jm10 (15/6/18)

Dietz said:


> was just busy cleaning my Siren and Intake and wanted to fit some SS coils, but during the process I rinsed out the Peek Insulator and then it flushed down the drain and I did not notice until it was too late, even opened the plumbers bend pipe under the sink but alas, it was not there
> 
> *Please tell me someone knows where I can purchase a spare one? *Or have I just lost my favorite MTL tank?



@Dietz I did the same, i just cut some thin plastic and cut it around the base so it sat inside fine. Ill try take a pic after I’m done with this tank of juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (15/6/18)

jm10 said:


> @Dietz I did the same, i just cut some thin plastic and cut it around the base so it sat inside fine. Ill try take a pic after I’m done with this tank of juice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@jm10 Glad to hear Im not the only one, Yes please share a pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (15/6/18)

Dietz said:


> @jm10 Glad to hear Im not the only one, Yes please share a pic!



@Diets not a master piece but it works, the plastic should be thinner then the base it goes under, mine is alittle to thick but i couldn’t find thinner plastic.
View attachment 135460

View attachment 135462

View attachment 135460



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (15/6/18)

jm10 said:


> @Diets not a master piece but it works, the plastic should be thinner then the base it goes under, mine is alittle to thick but i couldn’t find thinner plastic.
> View attachment 135460
> View attachment 135461
> View attachment 135462
> ...


THanks Man, Will give it a go tonight and see what I can come up with.


----------



## jm10 (15/6/18)

Dietz said:


> THanks Man, Will give it a go tonight and see what I can come up with.



To make the hole that the centre post goes through, i heated up a screw driver and pushed it through the plastic





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (18/6/18)

so i have finally received a Siren 2 24mm rta

lets see what all the hype is about

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

Jamo88 said:


> so i have finally received a Siren 2 24mm rta
> 
> lets see what all the hype is about


You are going to like it!  It is a exceptional flavour tank. I am going to have to wait for payday to get one more.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamo88 (18/6/18)

@Room Fogger what build are you using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

Jamo88 said:


> @Room Fogger what build are you using?


I am using superfine MTL wire, 3 id 7or 8 wrap for about 1.4 ohm as I was using it on my pipe. May be coming down a bit on the ohms and up the watts slightly as I am now using it on a Dagger mod. Play around a bit but I get best flavour with a bigger or wider coil and Clapton or fused. Hope this helps a bit. I would imagine that anything over about .60 will not be too hot for MTL, but it will be reliant on your wattage preference and the airhole you choose, I do all open for a very restricted DL hit, and it is greAt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (18/6/18)

jm10 said:


> To make the hole that the centre post goes through, i heated up a screw driver and pushed it through the plastic
> 
> View attachment 135471
> 
> ...


I managed to sort it out by using the peek insulator from another RDA, just had to trim it a bit.
I definitely need a second one... just in case! Thanks for the help @jm10 !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jamo88 (18/6/18)

So I've been stuck with the siren 2 for the past hour and I can't seem to put it down. Flavour is excellent. No leaking or condensation so far

I have decided to pre packed coils an extra wrap to cover the entire air intake area. Coil reads 1.21 ohms

I'm very pleased with my purchase

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ruwaid (18/6/18)

@Jamo88 awesome hey bud!? Whats the power you vaping it at? Also pops nicely after the first puff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/6/18)

Jamo88 said:


> So I've been stuck with the siren 2 for the past hour and I can't seem to put it down. Flavour is excellent. No leaking or condensation so far
> 
> I have decided to pre packed coils an extra wrap to cover the entire air intake area. Coil reads 1.21 ohms
> 
> I'm very pleased with my purchase


Enjoy it bud, you are going to battle to put it down. I am looking for another one, maybe the 5ml? As I have the 2 ml, but I can’t fault it on taste, it’s a great tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jamo88 (18/6/18)

@Ruwaid it's really something else. I'm vaping at 18 watts. I never really notice any popping. Maybe because I was too busy making love to the tank

@Room Fogger I'm thinking of getting the 22mm to see if there is any difference in flavour with regards to the 24mm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jamo88 (18/6/18)

What types of flavours would you suggest using in the siren

I'm currently using tempest ice which is litchi and blackcurrant


----------



## Ruwaid (18/6/18)

@Jamo88 I tried so far fruity ie. Redpill and SNLV18 on ice, tobacco ie. Element 555 tobacco nic salts, coffee ie. Vape industry signature and Paulies coffee cake. I have enjoyed the fruity and tobacco the best. But after seeing @Room Fogger views on the Rodeo I'm so keen to try that out as I want to start mixing my own liquids.
With richer flavours just make sure to clean the tank and coil more regularly due to the coils getting gunked up bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (20/6/18)

was reading thru the thread again and noticed something on @Dietz post on assembling his. Particularly this pic:


The red rubber seal at the bottom has a lip sort of. So last night rewicked mine and got some leakage thru the AFC...not just sweating but a lot. So thought that my wicking wasn't great...opened again and rewicked...the same but a little less leakage...reopened the 3rd time and decided to swop that seal with a newer one from the bag of spares. 3rd time lucky and no leakage BUT...I have the 22mm version and those seals I have only noticed to be just round and NOT have a lip like the pic above. Has anyone noticed this? Round seals on the 22mm version and a seal with a lip on the 24mm version? I'm assuming Dietz has the 24mm version? if I'm wrong I could have placed that seal incorrectly but so sure those seals are jus round on mine tank n spares package.

How does one take apart the airflow post to get inside the AFC section? Do you just pull it up and off?
Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> was reading thru the thread again and noticed something on @Dietz post on assembling his. Particularly this pic:
> View attachment 135940
> 
> The red rubber seal at the bottom has a lip sort of. So last night rewicked mine and got some leakage thru the AFC...not just sweating but a lot. So thought that my wicking wasn't great...opened again and rewicked...the same but a little less leakage...reopened the 3rd time and decided to swop that seal with a newer one from the bag of spares. 3rd time lucky and no leakage BUT...I have the 22mm version and those seals I have only noticed to be just round and NOT have a lip like the pic above. Has anyone noticed this? Round seals on the 22mm version and a seal with a lip on the 24mm version? I'm assuming Dietz has the 24mm version? if I'm wrong I could have placed that seal incorrectly but so sure those seals are jus round on mine tank n spares package.
> ...


My 22 also has a flat seal. Might have to replace mine as well as I am noticing a bit of sweating. So I think you replaced it spot on.


----------



## Ruwaid (20/6/18)

@Room Fogger flat as in @Dietz pic bud?


----------



## Room Fogger (20/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Room Fogger flat as in @Dietz pic bud?


Nope, without the lip you see there, it is actually a round seal that fits into a little slot, think mine is just flat due to age. Or maybe I am over eager when tightening when doing a rewick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ruwaid (21/6/18)

Has anyone tried using a mod with a preheat function with the Siren 2? Or running it on TC? Being such high builds and low power...sometimes flavour really pops with 2nd or 3rd pull onwards. It is only then that you feel that kick as well based on nic and juice you using. I assume vaping these low wattage single coils (usually around 10-14w) and having a preheat of 20w or so @ 0.3 seconds just to get the coil primed and heated nicely might make a nice difference from the very 1st pull!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> Has anyone tried using a mod with a preheat function with the Siren 2? Or running it on TC? Being such high builds and low power...sometimes flavour really pops with 2nd or 3rd pull onwards. It is only then that you feel that kick as well based on nic and juice you using. I assume vaping these low wattage single coils (usually around 10-14w) and having a preheat of 20w or so @ 0.3 seconds just to get the coil primed and heated nicely might make a nice difference from the very 1st pull!?


Interesting idea, merit some investigation. As I got this initially for a pipe I’m used to puffing once or twice and then only to vape. Will give it a try to see if the vape gets better after a cold start, and see if I can do a preheat, think the Therion has that . Maybe we can get better results with more flavour faster. Would also like to find out what happens to this using replay, anyone have a colour mod that’s capable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (21/6/18)

@Room Fogger awesome bud...keen to see what results come from your testing when you do with the Therion!


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

Ruwaid said:


> @Room Fogger awesome bud...keen to see what results come from your testing when you do with the Therion!


Hope I may have time tonight, but we are testing my cctv systems night capability, so I may be late.  Have to confirm 100% facial recognition on all key points, in total darkness. But then there is tomorrow night and the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (21/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Hope I may have time tonight, but we are testing my cctv systems night capability, so I may be late.  Have to confirm 100% facial recognition on all key points, in total darkness. But then there is tomorrow night and the weekend.


Siren feedback is welcome and appreciated whenever you have time bud...safety first!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/20)

It’s been a long time since I’ve used the *Siren 2 - 22mm RTA*. About 2.5 years actually! It’s been sitting on the sidelines.

My recent move toward more MTL vaping has led me to resurrect some oldies.

I liked this tank but I just never got the best flavour out of it. Something was missing. Maybe it was that I didn’t use the best coil for it.

So I fired it up last night and put in a Vandy Vape superfine MTL coil. 9 wraps. 2.4mm ID. Came in at 1 ohm after settling.







Wicked with CB2 and put in Havana Nightz (tobacco) which I know very well.

Voila! Been vaping it last night and this morning. At about 18 Watts. Put it on the Minikin - they make a great combo for size and feel in the hand.






My gosh, the new coil is much better than I can remember. I previously used simple round wire coils. I think the extra surface area must be helping.

Nice rich flavour. Lovely draw tightness on 2nd smallest air hole. Smallest is also great but super tight. Wish there was a hole in between. Lol. A bit of popping I can hear inside the tank. But nothing problematic. Driptip gets a bit warmish but its okay.

Overall I am really enjoying it. No leaking overnight so it’s looking positive.

Will vape it for a few days and give further comments if necessary.

I may even do a shootout between this and my Rose MTL which has been in daily use for quite a long time. Same juice, same coil (1 or 2 wraps less), same wick 

Chuffed I have another good MTL setup in rotation!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------

